# Free NRA membership to those interested



## tasunkawitko (Mar 25, 2009)

I received this notice and wanted to make it available to all interested parties; I don't think it's controversial or anything but if the mods decide to remove it, then I have no objection.

Right now, you can join the NRA at no cost for one year, then decide whether or not to keep your membership. To do so, follow this link:

http://www.nrahq.org/nrabonus/

If you support the NRA, but are reluctant because of the “junk mail,” then simply sign up and go to the NRA's website and add yourself to the 'do not solicit' list.

Thank you –


----------



## alx (Mar 25, 2009)

i will pass that on.Lifetime member here.thanks.Love the magazine.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 25, 2009)

Personally, I think this a great post. Hope it remains. But then again, this is a forum about smoking meats and such so if it does vanish, so be it. I agree, some don't support the NRA for various reasons, and I do not agree with all their positions either. But they do stand for every Americans right. I know, some will say, "The government will never confiscate our firearms". Then again, who would have thought the Government would tell you when and where you could smoke? Or punish you for driving a SUV. Or take your land away under the guise of "Eminent domain". Or raise your taxes and give it to those who refuse to help themselves. Take a look at our hobby here, smoking meats. In some cities, you cannot use a charcoal grill let alone a smoker. Point being, people in this forum all share something in common. Weather it be fishing, hunting, camping, the great outdoor in general. Support one anothers hobby and we all stand strong. 

 Remember this? 

"First they came…" is a poem attributed to Pastor Martin Niemöller (1892–1984)  

"In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Communist;

    And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a trade unionist;

    And then they came for the Jews, And I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Jew;

    And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up."

Now I hope I dont start a screming match here with my post. Its not my intention. Just my opinion
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the show of support guys, and please pass this along to anyone you know who may be interested. 

it is not my intention to get a political debate going because this site is not about that and should stay that way (there are plenty of places out there to argue about politics and it is nice to go to a place that doesn't have that!), but i do believe that MeatHunter's post is spot-on regarding the need for us all to support each other. 

thanks again to all for your support.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree thay stand between us and many lobby groups. I think the NRA does a great job. I don't agree with all they do but I do agree they stand up for a historical right that is being eroded.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 25, 2009)

Lord knows you don't want to get me started on politics. 

Gun Sales have increased dramatically in the last few months...In November, background checks were up 42% from a year ago, December, January, and February all showed increases at approx. 25%. Ammuntion has been reported in short supply, and Smith and Wesson has reported record earnings...I think people get it. The NRA is the one organization that is standing in the way of bureaucrats imposing their will on our constitution. In many parts of the country, hunting and gun ownership are a way of life, and I too hope you will support them.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## bassman (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link.  I've already used it for some family members.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 25, 2009)

Whew. I was almost afraid to come back and check this post out. Thought for sure I was going to get both barrels, no pun intended. (I made a funny). Glad to see the opposite it true. I went and poured me a cup of coffee and added a tsp of Insta-cure to it, just to calm me down.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks *TasunkaWitko* for posting that.

As it is said, "The Second Amendment is our first freedom". It is the freedom that protects all the others.
I encourage all that cherish their freedoms to support the NRA.

OBTW, I have been a Patron Life Member of the NRA for many years now.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks again to all, and to the SMF staff for allowing this off-topic announcement!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Crazy Horse.

I'm already an NRA member slowly saving up my change so I can go "Life".


----------



## rivet (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the posting. I just signed up!


----------



## rickw (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice. I've been a member for some time now, good link.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the link.  I signed up too and sent it to several family and friends.   

After all, it's gotta' be dead before you can smoke it!


----------



## 1894 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you for the link


----------



## monty (Mar 26, 2009)

Been a member for many years without lapse. ANd like Dutch, I am saving my cash to go "Life". 

Unarmed citizens are but servants.

 Cheers!


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 27, 2009)

_*Thanks for the link. Just signed up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## coyote (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the info.endowment here and my three kids all recieved life membership at birth.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 12, 2009)

If it were not for the second amendment.....we would not have any other amendments. Thanks for the post my friend.


----------



## smokestars (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Tasunka Witko!




Don Hutson
Member Cherokee Nation


----------



## 1894 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bump for worthy thread


----------



## suprfast (Apr 14, 2009)

I would say if it wasnt for the first amendment we wouldnt have any other amendments.  Maybe the founding fathers thought it was more important to have freedom of speech as the first amendment we read.

Also, not to be on the opposite side of everyone but the right to bear arms is not a right.  Freedom of speech is a right.  No matter what laws you break, no matter what crimes you do, a person will always have freedom of speech.  If you commit a crime with a gun or have a domestic violence wrap you will most likely lose your "right" to bear arms LEGALLY.

Now before everyone gets bent out of shape, i am a gun owner.  I just find it hard when i see information represented incorrectly.  I am sure some of the people here will not like my views, but im okay with that.  

None the less, free membership to anything is always good.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 14, 2009)

kris - absolutely no disrespect or malice intended here, but i think that a lot of people who were killed or otherwise repressed under hitler, stalin, pol pot, idi amin, castro etc. would disagree with you.

the first amendment represents the ideals - the 2nd amendment represents the means to have and advance those ideals. as long as we have arms and the freedom to use them, we will NOT be victims of any future hitler, stalin, pol pot, idi amin, castro etc.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 15, 2009)

i have family that fell victim to hitler.  

I think everyone can interpret laws, guidelines, values to their benefits.  
This is where spirited debates come in to play, right:)


----------



## carpetride (Apr 15, 2009)

Not to ruin a worthy thread but...You also can't yell FIRE in a crowded theatre so our first Amendment is also limited.



Really a great link, thanks!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 15, 2009)

it is limited, but it can never be taken away from you.  the right to bear arms can be taken away.  

Anyhow, i dont want to take away from the thread anymore.  I realize this is a forum for EATING, and eating well.  If anyone tried to take my smoker away from me ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





kris


----------



## the iceman (Apr 15, 2009)

That is only because we are allowing it to be taken from us. What is needed is enforcement of current laws. There are well over 12,000 gun laws on the books. One would think that they have everything covered by this time. 

 As has been stated, without the Second Amendment all the other Freedoms would disappear one by one. That would include the Freedom of Speech. History has shown this over & over again.  We would be no different.

*THE ICEMAN* - NRA Patron Life Member


----------

